# Boarders: Please Stop Living Up To Your Stereotype



## Motomagic (Jan 30, 2014)

As a boarder, I always get annoyed at the stiff, snobby skiers who look down on snowboarders. For me, I hate that because I'm just an average person who enjoys the sport. I don't feel that it's fair. However I understand some of the views.

I'm just here to say that I'm personally sick of kids (and adults) who feel they need to act a certain way because of the fact the ride. 

I'm talking about shouting and swearing in lift lines around kids. Sweet, we get it. You had an awesome run through the park and seriously can't wait to crush Natty Lite back at the hotel. No need to blast that for everyone around you to hear. Especially the excessive swearing. Awesome, you learned how to combine stupid snowboard lingo (bro talk) with swearing. I could go on but those who know what I'm talking about know the rest. You are all the ones giving us a bad name. Just enjoy the sport and not be so damn obnoxious.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

meh. fuck off.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

must be a philly thing, if that happened here we'de string em up


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Really??? Your first post and you insult and stereotype the rest of us here???

Brah,.. yo gots sum Fukin' _MAD_ ppl skillz!!!! Wurd!!!







:storm:


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)




----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

Go Fuck yourself. Thanks for trying to save the world from the horrors of foul language. NYC's nanny state influence is clearly spreading. Now back to my PBR


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Guss somin did'n getz cheez widt de filly


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

fuck yo' couch in the cunt-hole, rape-baby.


----------



## Justman1020 (Nov 21, 2011)

first post and only post is a rant?

drop the ban hammer.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Justman1020 said:


> first post and only post is a rant?
> 
> drop the ban hammer.


What, and lose all this great entertainment value? Fuck no.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

10char


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Haaaahahaha... Hahaha... Haha.......


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

10 to 1 he is a skier and who cares what someone else is saying on the lift line. If it is that bad most people will ask them to stop when they are around kids.


----------



## kungfulu (Jan 4, 2013)

motomagic said:


> awesome, you learned how to combine stupid snowboard lingo (bro talk) with swearing. I could go on but those who know what i'm talking about know the rest. You are all the ones giving us a bad name. Just enjoy the sport and not be so damn obnoxious.




fuck off, bro!!


----------



## Crankthat (Feb 9, 2014)

Donutz said:


> What, and lose all this great entertainment value? Fuck no.


Yeah, I think I will fit in here!


----------



## tkent02 (Feb 9, 2014)

Me too. Do I have to take up snowboarding?


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

Welcome to the forums. Go fuck yourself bro!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Go back to skiing.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

Fuck you man. Those kids are 100% guaranteed to swear. Just shut the fuck up.


----------



## Crankthat (Feb 9, 2014)

tkent02 said:


> Me too. Do I have to take up snowboarding?


I do not know if they can handle your humor.
Thinking it will be a good time for everybody tkent2
LOL
Looking forward to reading your posts.


----------



## Justman1020 (Nov 21, 2011)

Donutz said:


> What, and lose all this great entertainment value? Fuck no.


He probably isnt coming back anyways lol.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I thought this was I forget his name that got booted and keeps posting under new names.

On a serious note to this topic though. I have been a little upset and listening to the swearing from our lifty's. My daughter and I (I know shes 14 and heard it before) shouldn't have to listen to this from employees. 
I thought to mention directly to them to not swear, but didn't, should have. Plus I know the GM of the hill and thought to maybe say hey, general lifty swearing, not to call out an individual, but didn't.

YES I'm sure this was me at that age, but now I'm not and I really have less tolerance for this. *"Old Guy Syndrome"*


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

is this really the stereotype of boarders?

i think of us as highly cultivated and polite, intellectual types...hmmm


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

CassMT said:


> is this really the stereotype of boarders?
> 
> i think of us as highly cultivated and polite, intellectual types...hmmm


Indubitably good sir,.. Quite right, what? 





slyder said:


> ....I have been a little upset and listening to the swearing from our lifty's. My daughter and I (I know shes 14 and heard it before) shouldn't have to listen to this from employees.
> I thought to mention directly to them to not swear, but didn't....
> 
> ....YES I'm sure this was me at that age, but now I'm not and I really have less tolerance for this. *"Old Guy Syndrome"*


Naww man! _That's_ different!! My ass would be fired in a heartbeat if it was proved I cussed in public or where customers can hear it!!! And personally I believe that's how it should be! That behavior is not coming from the "public," it is coming from a paid employee who is being unprofessional and representing the resort in worst possible way!

I drive a tractor trailer rig. Do you have _any_ idea how hard it is to _NOT_ be flipping off all the stupid, dickweed, dumb assed, douche nozzle drivers that try to kill themselves and me on the freeway _every single day???_ Get caught _once_, and I'm gone!!! No reprieve, no warning!

Thank goodness I drive alone in the cab!! I can cuss and swear all I want! (....as long as the windows are up!) ...occasionally I forget that in the summer!   LOL!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

the op's name is in purple.

pretty rad first post.


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

Fuck you bro! People like you are the reason why this country has gone soft! I bet you oppose disciplining your children too! You people need to wisen the fuck up... I'm sick and tired of being told what i can and cannot say, (slyder you do have a point, employees shouldnt be acting like that...) If i'm at the mountain spending my hard earned money, i can say whatever i want! Got a problem with it? Grab some headphones bud... Grow some balls and toughen the fuck up! :RantExplode: :blowup:


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Ironic coming from somebody living on the east coast. I was under the impression that swear words were included in vocabulary comprehension taught by all east coast elementary schools and parents.


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

ridinbend said:


> Ironic coming from somebody living on the east coast. I was under the impression that swear words were included in vocabulary comprehension taught by all east coast elementary schools and parents.



I know right? The school bus used to be a secondary english class!


----------



## areveruz (Jul 10, 2012)

ridinbend said:


> Ironic coming from somebody living on the east coast. I was under the impression that swear words were included in vocabulary comprehension taught by all east coast elementary schools and parents.


East coaster here. Can confirm, we all say fuck. Excessively.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

areveruz said:


> East coaster here. Can confirm, we all say fuck. Excessively.


Fuck of man!! West coast sayz it too brah!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

F1EA said:


> Fuck of man!! West coast sayz it too brah!


I thought Canadians used bleating instead....kind of a queenie's english...:laugh:


----------



## Pigpen (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

wrathfuldeity said:


> I thought Canadians used bleating instead....kind of a queenie's english...:laugh:


My ***** Fat Joe Got Heat This


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

Everyone needs to watch this 
History of the F Word - YouTube


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

jml22 said:


> Everyone needs to watch this
> History of the F Word - YouTube


Haha! That was awesome.

My favorite part was when they said "Why don't you go outside and play hide and go fuck yourself"


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Although it was a shitty first post, I can see where the OP is coming from. Some people are just fucking disrespectful and it encourages BS stereotypes about boarders. I personally don't roll over to my friends houses and drop "shit, bitch, fuck" bombs in front of their young children, and I don't do that in front of children in the lift line either. Same reason I don't go to dinner and talk about a gruesome hit-by-car dog surgery I participated in or how a horse spewed shit in my eye during a rectal exam... It doesn't bother me but I don't want to mess with other peoples enjoyment. 

It's not about coddling, it's about common decency.


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

Understood…I don't think that point was lost on most of us, but it really didn't need to be said. I've only been a member here for 6 months and I've seen nothing but folks on here go out of their way to help one another and show a level of respect / decency that goes beyond what most people encounter in everyday life. What the OP encountered has more to do with teens than it does snowboarding -- I bet there are teenage skiers behaving the same way. 

The hypocrisy of the original post is kind of comical. Common sense and decency also means you don't join a forum and start directing all your hatred-filled stereotypical comments towards people you don't even know. Get to know someone first and establish a reputation before you lay into a rant.


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

Fuck those fucking fuckers


----------



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

Stupid OP is stupid!

Just like those pesky skiers that take the entire run to turn.... Fuck off......


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

DevilWithin said:


> Understood…I don't think that point was lost on most of us, but it really didn't need to be said. I've only been a member here for 6 months and I've seen nothing but folks on here go out of their way to help one another and show a level of respect / decency that goes beyond what most people encounter in everyday life. What the OP encountered has more to do with teens than it does snowboarding -- I bet there are teenage skiers behaving the same way.


I'd agree with that, although I will say, personally, I still notice it more with young snowboarders than young skiers. It's noticeable where I ride in Maine and was profoundly on the snowboarders when I was in Tahoe for 2 weeks.


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

You never truly learn to swear... until you learn to drive.

Yeah, he's not coming back, but this thread has been entertaining


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

BigmountainVMD said:


> I'd agree with that, although I will say, personally, I still notice it more with young snowboarders than young skiers. It's noticeable where I ride in Maine and was profoundly on the snowboarders when I was in Tahoe for 2 weeks.


Fair enough. Snowboarding has always been a bit counter-culture and attracts a certain crowd. I guess ski resorts are kind of like putting a bunch of mountain bikers in the same room as road racing cyclists. Or better yet -- hockey players and golfers. Would be fun to watch.


----------



## mixre (Mar 12, 2012)

I tell my homies to watch their mouth if some f bombs drop and they don't notice kids around us and I stay mindful of it too - I believe that should be the norm.

Next time tell the offenders to their faces and don't be a fuckin bitch posting silly threads.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

I don't think it's necessary snowboarders but just kids in general. I see younger skiers talk like that too..


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 3, 2013)

mixre said:


> I tell my homies to watch their mouth if some f bombs drop and they don't notice kids around us and I stay mindful of it too - I believe that should be the norm.
> 
> Next time tell the offenders to their faces and don't be a fuckin bitch posting silly threads.


This just about sums it up. My friends and I (and just about every adult in the country) swear in regular conversation but are smart and courteous enough to reel it back to "safe language" when kids are around.

If someone is swearing around kids on the hill, ask them nicely not to do it... 99% of people understand that kind of thing and will quickly apologize and reel it back.

For the 1% who don't, just unhook your bindings, step out of your baord, pick it up, and cave their skulls in with several powerful swings. Works like a charm every time.


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

Hank Scorpio said:


> For the 1% who don't, just unhook your bindings, step out of your baord, pick it up, and cave their skulls in with several powerful swings. Works like a charm every time.


Now I know. I will be testifying against you in court. You have been warned :laugh:


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

Funny story.

Last weekend I went out riding with a group of young hellions. They're all around 20 years old. At 27, I was by far the old man. The day started out with 7 AM bong hoots out on the farm before leaving. Parking lot beers. More hits from the bong on the mountain. Shoots and beers in the bar several times throughout the day. There was even some acid that got dropped while building some booters. Ski patrol followed us all day and wasn't very happy with us until they talked to us and found out how nice we were.

Yet, at the start of the day when we went to buy tickets, we walked past a young family and some of the guys were cursing and swearing. We apologized right away after having noticed the company we were in. The parents said it was no problem and that they do it all the time accidentally too. The mom told some quick stories, it was cute.

Point is, not everyone is used to being around children all the time! It's hard to break such subconscious language patterns and mannerisms. I'm honestly surprised that I speak as eloquently as I do sometimes when required to do so!


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

oh fuck. who cares about the fucking children. its not like when they grow up they gonna be nice if we dont fucking swearing around them anyways. fuck it.

anyways, I usually am nice around them.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

I also tell dudes who swear around kids to watch their fucking mouths. Although most of the swearing I've observed at the hill has come from Skier Dads yelling at their 8-year-olds because they aren't having fun on the black diamond they forced them to go down.

What I really wanted to say here though was fuck off spammer skier!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Here I though his post was going to be a legitimate gripe:

- Get out of the way and strap in at the side

- Don't sit under rollers, sit off to the side if you must sit

But it's about fuckin swearing?!? :dunno: Maybe we're all drinking happy water but I've never found people to be a problem in lift lines swearing.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

What the fuck is going on here?

...


----------



## madmax (Sep 10, 2013)

Whenever someone swears while in conversation I tell them to shut their fucking mouth when they're talking to me.

Works every time.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

OP is this you? Now who's really giving us a bad name?


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Varza said:


> You never truly learn to swear... until you learn to drive.


Hahahs, so true. I'm sometimes astonished to hear what leaves my lips while driving :RantExplode: :blush:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

op still has 1 post. 

keep up the great work everyone.


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

It's just... so... easy!:laugh:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Motomagic said:


> As a boarder, I always get annoyed at the stiff, snobby skiers who look down on snowboarders. For me, I hate that because I'm just an average person who enjoys the sport. I don't feel that it's fair. However I understand some of the views.
> 
> I'm just here to say that I'm personally sick of kids (and adults) who feel they need to act a certain way because of the fact the ride.
> 
> I'm talking about shouting and swearing in lift lines around kids. Sweet, we get it. You had an awesome run through the park and seriously can't wait to crush Natty Lite back at the hotel. No need to blast that for everyone around you to hear. Especially the excessive swearing. Awesome, you learned how to combine stupid snowboard lingo (bro talk) with swearing. I could go on but those who know what I'm talking about know the rest. You are all the ones giving us a bad name. Just enjoy the sport and not be so damn obnoxious.


Man successful troll is successful!


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

CassMT said:


> must be a philly thing, if that happened here we'de string em up



Philly/NYC thing


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)




----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

trapper said:


> I also tell dudes who swear around kids to watch their fucking mouths. *Although most of the swearing I've observed at the hill has come from Skier Dads yelling at their 8-year-olds* because they aren't having fun on the black diamond they forced them to go down.
> 
> What I really wanted to say here though was fuck off spammer skier!


Saw that exact thing just last week, but from Skier Mom. Midweek non-holiday day so the kid must've been under school age, maybe 4 yrs old? (I don't know, I base kids' ages on their height, saying "they're this old" while holding my arm out.) 

So yeah. Just arrived, I'm strapping in at the base near the lift line and hear Skier Mom of the Year say to this tiny kid, "Shut the fuck up, I'm so sick of hearing your fucking mouth." I was stunned. Didn't hear the kid wail or scream or whine or tantrum or anything that _might_ incite a weary parent to lose it for a moment. The kid was just sort of sliding along. 

I was about to say something to Skier Mom on behalf of her little human, but what do you say to an asshole parent verbally abusing their child? Some parents think their kids are like property, they're the parent thus entitled, etc. But then saw Skier Dad was there, not at all surprised his wife flipped shit on their offspring, so I decided not to tangle with two asshole parents of the year. Especially since I'm child-free, parents like to capitalize on that, using the, "If you're not a parent you don't know." Pretty sure I know an asshole when I see one and child abuse when I see it.

That poor kid is fucked for now. 

I'd SO rather overhear someone talk about their sick fucking run than hear that verbal abusive shit from skier parents.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

EatRideSleep said:


> Especially since I'm child-free, parents like to capitalize on that, using the, "If you're not a parent you don't know." Pretty sure I know an asshole when I see one and child abuse when I see it.


This kills me! Like they think their IQ goes up 100 points when a newborn slides out of their vagina (or some sperm come out of their penis)...

Logic is logic! :dunno:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hmnnnn? This threads OP appears to be another one post wunder with a successful troll! :huh:

....I think BA called it, I believe we have another vermin problem! :dunno:
I'm out!


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

I thought we figured that out pretty much instantly? I'm just enjoying trolling the fuck out of a troll thread. :thumbsup:

I found a pic of the OP:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

^lmao:eusa_clap:


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

EatRideSleep said:


> Saw that exact thing just last week, but from Skier Mom. Midweek non-holiday day so the kid must've been under school age, maybe 4 yrs old? (I don't know, I base kids' ages on their height, saying "they're this old" while holding my arm out.)
> 
> So yeah. Just arrived, I'm strapping in at the base near the lift line and hear Skier Mom of the Year say to this tiny kid, "Shut the fuck up, I'm so sick of hearing your fucking mouth." I was stunned. Didn't hear the kid wail or scream or whine or tantrum or anything that _might_ incite a weary parent to lose it for a moment. The kid was just sort of sliding along.
> 
> ...


Well since it's Olympic season there's extra pressures on these assholes to create pro athletes that they can live vicariously through, you know.

Skier Dad has been on my radar for a while. I see him come in many shapes and forms but he always seems to come from a particular socioeconomic group. I want to knock him the fuck out every time I see him putting ridiculous pressure on one of his young kids who should just be out there to have fun. The reason I don't is because Skier Dad is the kind of fuckstick that will sue your ass for looking at him wrong.

It's one thing to encourage your kids when they need encouragement, but it's quite another to force them into doing something that they don't want to do simply to feed your own ego. I'm a parent, and when I take my young kids to the hill their experience trumps my own every time. I don't care if they ride the fucking bunny hill all day as long as they're having fun.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

hardasacatshead said:


> I thought we figured that out pretty much instantly? *I'm just enjoying trolling the fuck out of a troll thread.* :thumbsup:


Yeah, and I was totally down with that too! It was entertaining as hell. The only thing better would have been having Mr. Spunkfuckshitpiss posting replies and getting all butthurt so we could flame the fuckshitpiss out of him! :eusa_clap: :yahoo:


...but then a few ppl start getting all serious about the subject and even getting a little agro with each other! That only encourages the beady eyed, little rat dick troll to do it again! I'm not saying that I was immune to that either! I was totally buying in even after BA called "Troll!" That is until I realized we had _several_ of these "one post wunder" threads going!

I wasted too much time and quite frankly, became a real ASSHOLE over all the troll shit that went down before the season started! Things got pretty hot around here for a few weeks! I just didn't want that shit to start all over again!

That's all I was pointing out! So Anyway,.. Please, continue with trolling on the troll! :bowdown: Your OP pic was funny as shit!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

I promise not to re-invigorate DC Snow's effect on this place


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## NWskunkAPE (Oct 26, 2012)

Motomagic said:


> As a boarder, I always get annoyed at the stiff, snobby skiers who look down on snowboarders. For me, I hate that because I'm just an average person who enjoys the sport. I don't feel that it's fair. However I understand some of the views.
> 
> I'm just here to say that I'm personally sick of kids (and adults) who feel they need to act a certain way because of the fact the ride.
> 
> I'm talking about shouting and swearing in lift lines around kids. Sweet, we get it. You had an awesome run through the park and seriously can't wait to crush Natty Lite back at the hotel. No need to blast that for everyone around you to hear. Especially the excessive swearing. Awesome, you learned how to combine stupid snowboard lingo (bro talk) with swearing. I could go on but those who know what I'm talking about know the rest. You are all the ones giving us a bad name. Just enjoy the sport and not be so damn obnoxious.


Swearing? Really man? Grow up


----------



## huckfin (Dec 9, 2010)

that's quite a first post. :dizzy:


----------

